

PayPal Bans Major File-Hosting Services Over Piracy Concerns - casemorton
https://torrentfreak.com/paypal-bans-major-file-hosting-services-over-piracy-concerns-120710/

======
mtgx
Has Paypal had a recent change of management? What's with this whole trend of
censoring stuff at Paypal lately? Or are they just getting a little too
arrogant being the main payment processor online?

